# Doug AKA - Erratum: YOU ARE DEAD!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been beaten down with a box full of boobies!!!!

Thanks doug - good stuff - I love the Toranos lines. But now you've done it.....

*YOU ARE D....E.....D.........DEAD*.....errrr..wait aminute....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What, no bite marks?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

No bite marks yet... shows CS takes priority over biting the boobies.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> What, no bite marks?


Umm....actually I'm wearing them under my shirt....so fun to play with!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

mmmmm, Toranos...

NICE HIT!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

More idle threats from the peanut gallery ??  

Enjoy those, ya friggin' nipple nibbler, ya !


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> What, no bite marks?


:r :r


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hit on KASR.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> mmmmm, Toranos...


That's what I was thinking...damn good smokes Doug....much thankios!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

KASR said:


> That's what I was thinking...damn good smokes Doug....much thankios!


Much welcomios, bro.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice hit, but he's still moving, someone hitem again:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice t*t, I mean hit


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> Umm....actually I'm wearing them under my shirt....so fun to play with!


:r :r :r

Good! Now you can quit playing with other people's boobies!

After I visited KASR's house, I had to come back to Georgia for therapy. My therapist explained all about the "Bad Touch" and how it's not really my fault...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> After I visited KASR's house, I had to come back to Georgia for therapy. My therapist explained all about the "Bad Touch" and how it's not really my fault...


What do you mean "NO" doesn't mean "YES" ??!?!?!?!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Good! Now you can quit playing with other people's boobies!
> 
> After I visited KASR's house, I had to come back to Georgia for therapy. My therapist explained all about the "Bad Touch" and how it's not really my fault...


Did he explain the "Pull my finger game"?

Nice hit on KASR


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

KASR said:


> Umm....actually I'm wearing them under my shirt....so fun to play with!


you are out of control


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You put yourself on Aaron's radar screen...why did you do that?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> You put yourself on Aaron's radar screen...why did you do that?


Gomme a break .. I'm weak ...... I saw the boobs for sale ..... what did you expect me to do ??


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Gomme a break .. I'm weak ...... I saw the boobs for sale ..... what did you expect me to do ??


Perfectly understandable... when I see the phrase "Big Boob"... yep... I think of Aaron!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Did he explain the "Pull my finger game"?


Just remember, it's not a Twix bar!!!

Nice hit on Aaron. Perhaps he'll be staring at those boobs long enough to miss the post office closing.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Look at them boobies !!!!!

Great stuff, that is wild !!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Gomme a break .. I'm weak ...... I saw the boobs for sale ..... what did you expect me to do ??


Oh and what kind of seedy stores sell those Doug?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

KASR said:


> Umm....actually I'm wearing them under my shirt....so fun to play with!


:r :r You owe me a new keyboard...I now have diet coke all over it because of you!! :r :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Oh and what kind of seedy stores sell those Doug?


The kind of seedy store I went shopping in, of course ! :tg


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

I like... themed bomb.... nice torano hit... torano :dr :dr :dr


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

That's hilarious! Good job! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice hit, which ones did you put in your mouth 1st.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nice hit, which ones did you put in your mouth 1st.


Talk about a tough decision!!! LOL!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Nice hit, but he's still moving, someone hitem again:r


Just softening him up for the true carnage. :mn


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

:r :r that was a great hit!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Yum, boobs and cigars...nice hit!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Yum, boobs and cigars...nice hit!


:tpd: All that's missing is a little booze and we got ourselves a party!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'm not sure I want to see the video at 11


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice Hit, Doug! :r :r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

KASR said:


> Umm....actually I'm wearing them under my shirt....so fun to play with!


Gee thanks KASR, I really didnt need that mental image in my head :r

Great hit Doug, love those Toranos :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Gee thanks KASR, I really didnt need that mental image in my head :r


OH, I think there's gonna be a HERF CARD in the making! Buwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice boobie bomb! When you bite the nipples off, can we watch? o


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Nice hit, but he's still moving, someone hitem again:r


Patience ?


----------

